# usb

## spyro

kleines problem ...

ich hab ne logitech mouseman dual optical die wird auch am usb port

als optical maus erkannt.

mein problem ist nur das ich nicht weiss wie ich ne usb mouse in die 

x config bekomm.   :Embarassed: 

.spyro

----------

## wolef

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, aber habs hinbekommen.

als erstes schau nach ob du das device

/dev/input/mouse0 und /dev/input/mice hast

wenn ja, dann ist /dev/mice dein Device in de XF86CFG

das Protokol ist IMPS/2

wenn dieses Device nicht existiert, hast du entweder das Modul mousedev nicht geladen, oder den "Input core support" im Kernel vergessen.

So funktioniert für X alleine. Falls du auch in der Konsole eine Maus brauchst (GPM), mußt du zuerst das GPM-Paket installieren, und in der Datei /etc/conf.d/gpm 

mousedev=/dev/input/mice

mouse=imps2

repeat_type=raw

setzen.

Für die XF86CONFIG ist das Device dann /dev/gpmdata

ansonsten bleibt alles wie oben beschrieben

Wolef

----------

## spyro

supi!  :Very Happy: 

hat wunderbar geklappt. dank dir

.spyro

----------

